# Cannot mute the master volume



## alexk (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm using snd_hda(4) with GENERIC, sound plays fine, I can change the master level and left/right balance but I cannot mute.

I even managed to map my keyboard's multimedia keys to sound controls, clicking the mute button repeatedly shows the GNOME popup window with the changing mute status, but the sound is not muted. Same with muting the output volume from the Sound Preferences, ticking off the check box doesn't have any effect.

Any idea how to trouble-shoot this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beastie (Sep 19, 2010)

alexk said:
			
		

> I even managed to map my keyboard's multimedia keys to sound controls


Have you tried something like `% mixer pcm 0`?


----------



## mav@ (Sep 19, 2010)

What HDA CODEC do you have? Some CODECs may not have master mute, while others may not have master volume, etc... Boot with verbose messages to obtain maximum info.


----------



## alexk (Sep 19, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Have you tried something like `% mixer pcm 0`?



It works, and using `100` as an argument restores the sound but as far as I understand it's not the same as muting.



			
				mav@ said:
			
		

> What HDA CODEC do you have? Some CODECs may not have master mute, while others may not have master volume, etc... Boot with verbose messages to obtain maximum info.



Below is the verbose log, pcm0 is from snd_uaudio(4) (webcam microphone), pcm[1-3] are from snd_hda(4). I'm not sure how to figure out what is the HDA CODEC, please let me know if it's not in the log:


```
% dmesg | grep 'pcm[0-9]'                               2010-09-20 00:12:04 alex pts/0
pcm0: <USB audio> on uaudio0
pcm0: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm0: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm0: Mixer "mic":
pcm0: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm0: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: +--------------------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm1: +--------------------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1: 
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm1:                  PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm1:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             DAC: 2 3 4 5
pcm1: 
pcm1: Record:
pcm1: 
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm1:                  PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm1:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             ADC: 7
pcm1: 
pcm1: +-------------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm1: +-------------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Green Jack)]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=22 [pin: Line-out (Orange Jack)]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=21 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=14 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=4 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=23 [pin: Line-out (Grey Jack)]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=15 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=5 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1: Record:
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=7 [audio input]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=36 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, line, mic, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm1:              + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm1:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1: Input Mix:
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=11 [audio mixer]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm1:       + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm1:       + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm1: 
pcm1: +-------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
pcm1: +-------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Master Volume (OSS: vol)
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl 14 (nid  12 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 15 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 16 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 17 (nid  13 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 18 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 20 (nid  14 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 21 (nid  14 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 23 (nid  15 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 25 (nid  15 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 26 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 28 (nid  21 in ):    mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 30 (nid  22 in ):    mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 32 (nid  23 in ):    mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm)
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl 15 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 18 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 21 (nid  14 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in   0): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic)
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl 35 (nid  24 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 64 (nid  36 in   0): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Line-in Volume (OSS: line)
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl 39 (nid  26 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 66 (nid  36 in   2): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker)
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in   5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 69 (nid  36 in   5): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Recording Level (OSS: rec)
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  1 (nid   7 in   0): -16/30dB (47 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 64 (nid  36 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 66 (nid  36 in   2): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 69 (nid  36 in   5): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 74 (nid  36 in  10): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix)
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  4 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl  6 (nid  11 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in   5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 16 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 25 (nid  15 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 74 (nid  36 in  10): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain)
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl 16 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 25 (nid  15 in   1): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Enabling Soft PCM volume
pcm1: Mixer "vol":
pcm1: Mixer "pcm":
pcm1: Mixer "speaker":
pcm1: Mixer "line":
pcm1: Mixer "mic":
pcm1: Mixer "mix":
pcm1: Mixer "rec":
pcm1: Mixer "igain":
pcm1: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm1: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm1: sndbuf_setmap 19ff10000, 4000; 0xffffff80b0c52000 -> 19ff10000
pcm1: sndbuf_setmap 19ff20000, 4000; 0xffffff80b0c62000 -> 19ff20000
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: +--------------------------------------+
pcm2: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm2: +--------------------------------------+
pcm2: 
pcm2: Playback:
pcm2: 
pcm2:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm2:                  PCM
pcm2:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm2:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm2:             DAC: 37
pcm2: 
pcm2: Record:
pcm2: 
pcm2:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm2:                  PCM
pcm2:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm2:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm2:             ADC: 8
pcm2: 
pcm2: +-------------------------------+
pcm2: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm2: +-------------------------------+
pcm2: 
pcm2: Playback:
pcm2: 
pcm2:     nid=27 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
pcm2:       |
pcm2:       + <- nid=38 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm2:              |
pcm2:              + <- nid=37 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm2:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm2: 
pcm2: Record:
pcm2: 
pcm2:     nid=8 [audio input]
pcm2:       |
pcm2:       + <- nid=35 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, monitor]
pcm2:              |
pcm2:              + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm2:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm2: 
pcm2: +-------------------------+
pcm2: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
pcm2: +-------------------------+
pcm2: 
pcm2: Master Volume (OSS: vol)
pcm2:    |
pcm2:    +- ctl 40 (nid  27 in ):    mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 75 (nid  38 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm2:    +- ctl 76 (nid  38 in   0): mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 77 (nid  38 in   1): mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm)
pcm2:    |
pcm2:    +- ctl 76 (nid  38 in   0): mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: Microphone2 Volume (OSS: monitor)
pcm2:    |
pcm2:    +- ctl 37 (nid  25 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm2:    +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in   1): mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker)
pcm2:    |
pcm2:    +- ctl 58 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: Recording Level (OSS: rec)
pcm2:    |
pcm2:    +- ctl  2 (nid   8 in   0): -16/30dB (47 steps) + mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in   1): mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 58 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix)
pcm2:    |
pcm2:    +- ctl 77 (nid  38 in   1): mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain)
pcm2:    |
pcm2:    +- ctl 77 (nid  38 in   1): mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: Enabling Soft PCM volume
pcm2: Mixer "vol":
pcm2: Mixer "pcm":
pcm2: Mixer "speaker":
pcm2: Mixer "mix":
pcm2: Mixer "rec":
pcm2: Mixer "igain":
pcm2: Mixer "monitor":
pcm2: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm2: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm2: sndbuf_setmap 19ff30000, 4000; 0xffffff80b0c72000 -> 19ff30000
pcm2: sndbuf_setmap 6220000, 4000; 0xffffff80b0c82000 -> 6220000
```


----------



## alexk (Sep 19, 2010)

The rest of the log:


```
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm3: +--------------------------------------+
pcm3: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm3: +--------------------------------------+
pcm3: 
pcm3: Playback:
pcm3: 
pcm3:      Stream cap: 0x00000005
pcm3:                  AC3 PCM
pcm3:         PCM cap: 0x001e05e0
pcm3:                  16 20 24 32 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm3:             DAC: 6
pcm3: 
pcm3: Record:
pcm3: 
pcm3:      Stream cap: 0x00000005
pcm3:                  AC3 PCM
pcm3:         PCM cap: 0x001e0560
pcm3:                  16 20 24 32 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm3:             ADC: 10
pcm3: 
pcm3: +-------------------------------+
pcm3: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm3: +-------------------------------+
pcm3: 
pcm3: Playback:
pcm3: 
pcm3:     nid=30 [pin: SPDIF-out (Orange Jack)]
pcm3:       |
pcm3:       + <- nid=6 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm3: 
pcm3: Record:
pcm3: 
pcm3:     nid=10 [audio input]
pcm3:       |
pcm3:       + <- nid=31 [pin: SPDIF-in (Yellow Jack)] [src: dig1]
pcm3: 
pcm3: +-------------------------+
pcm3: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
pcm3: +-------------------------+
pcm3: 
pcm3: Forcing Soft PCM volume
pcm3: Forcing master volume with PCM
pcm3: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm3: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm3: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm3: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm3: sndbuf_setmap 6230000, 4000; 0xffffff80b0c92000 -> 6230000
pcm3: sndbuf_setmap 6260000, 4000; 0xffffff80b0ca2000 -> 6260000
```


----------



## mav@ (Sep 19, 2010)

As I can see, master muting should work on this CODEC. How old is your system? There was bug, related to muting, fixed in 8-STABLE about 7 month ago.


----------



## alexk (Sep 20, 2010)

mav@ said:
			
		

> As I can see, master muting should work on this CODEC. How old is your system? There was bug, related to muting, fixed in 8-STABLE about 7 month ago.



It's freshly installed 8.1-RELEASE with all ports up to date.


----------



## alexk (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry for bringing up this old thread but mute still doesn't work on 8.2-RELEASE. Do you have any pointers how to fix this?


----------

